# 461Ultimate Info



## wolfgangeriksimone (Mar 29, 2015)

Here is some information I have compiled on the 461 tritype, based on harmonic, hornevian, relation traids. I will provide links to what I copied and pasted far below. This is meant to be a concise dissection of the dynamics at play within the 461 tritype. Enjoy.

*Harmonics* 
How each person copes when they do not get what they want ,the fundamental way that our personality defends against loss and disappointment

For a *461*, they _cope_ through

_Double_ Reactivity(4,6) and Competency(1)

Competency, Containing and Rational

These people have learned to deal with difficulty by putting aside their personal feelings and striving to be objective, effective, and competent. They put their subjective needs and feelings on the back burner; they try to solve problems logically and expect others to do the same. These types also have issues related to working within the confines of a structure or a system. (“How do I function within a system? Can I use it to my advantage? Will it hamper me from doing what I want to do?”) The types’ attitude toward systems evolved from their relationship with their families. These types are not sure how much they want to give themselves over to the values of the system, and how much they want to withhold themselves from it. 
_
*Type 1 *Competency_
Ones operate inside the rules, following them so well that no one would dare question their integrity.

_Emphasizes_ 
Being correct, organized, and sensible. They focus on standards, improving themselves, and knowing the rules.	
_Manages Feelings_
By repression and denial. Feelings are channeled into activity, getting things done perfectly. Feelings also held as physical rigidity in the body.
_Relates To System_
Ones want to work with the system. They try to be a “good boy or girl,” and are irritated with people who disregard the rules.

Reactivity, Sustaining and Expressing

These types have difficulty balancing their need for independence and self-determination with their need to be nurtured and supported by others. They simultaneously trust and distrust others: to accept the support and affection of others is a deep desire for these types, but to do so feels like losing control of themselves and of their circumstances. They fear being betrayed and need feedback from people in order to “know where others stand” toward them. They are either looking for advice and direction (“parenting”) or defying it. They cope by voicing their concern, feeling, and position. They will amplify their voice until they are understood and get what they believe is important to then resolve conflict. 

_*Type 6* Reactivity_
Subconsciously, sixes sometimes want to be the "parent", and sometimes wish to be parented by someone else.

_Seeks_
Both independence and support. Sixes want someone to rely on, but also needs to be “the strong one.”
_Fears_
Being abandoned and without support, but also fears becoming too dependent on others.
_Deals With Others By_
Being committed and reliable while trying to maintain their independence; they are engaging, but also defended.

_*Type 4 *Reactivity_
Subconsciously, Fours want to be parented.

_Seeks_
A rescuer, someone to understand them and support their life and dreams; Fours want to be seen.
_Fears_
Abandonment—that no one will care for them; that they will not have enough support to find and become themselves
_Deals With Others By_
Keeping others interested by limiting access, playing “hard to get,” and holding onto supporters.


*Hornevians* 
Deals with the way we internally approach the world or how we act, the direction we move in relation to other people. The basic and vital aspects of the life energy

For a *461* they _approach_ the world through

_Double_ Compliance(balancing 1,6) and Withdrawal(receptive 4)

Compliance, Balance
Looking to balance both receptive and active aspects of themselves. This manifests as continuous adjustments utilizing whichever of these strategies best applies. So the focus is more on society and the people around them rather than themselves. These people ‘move with’ others, focusing on feeling what is happening around them and then acting accordingly. For the Compliant Stance, sometimes its good to look inward at their own desires. Each type can be self-sacrificing in some way and so to be aware of how your own desires may not be in line with your society’s desires is important in acting in a way that can attend to both. Often, the Complaint Types can be very unaware of how their personal reasoning is heavily influenced by the communities they are involved in.

*Type 1*
Will direct their focus to social standards. They act to maintain justice and preserve social law within their groups. When the ability to make adjustments is strained, they can get stuck in the "one right way"

*Type 6*
Will act more towards the situation they are present within, constantly assessing its safety and working towards building a secure environment. When the ability to make adjustments is strained, they can become rigid and on the alert for harm and danger.

Withdrawn, Receptive
There is an openness and flexibility of action, calm yet ready. Being openhearted and grounded allows the withdrawn to witness people, themselves, and situations with understanding. When off balance, this can lead to 'moving away’ from people. These types focus on thinking and feeling, making them highly imaginative. Types of the Withdrawn Stance can all benefit from moving themselves into the world and really being present within it. Often the types can develop great skills and talents in their time by themselves but do not ever present these to the world, focusing rather on keeping it all to themselves. It is good to learn that using these skills and showing them to the world can be as rewarding as developing. The Withdrawn Stance also has a unique quirk in that they can feel a disconnect to their humanness, often feeling detached from their body and more present within their imagination and fantasy.

*Type 4*
Withdraws socially, taking time to construct their own individuality separate from others. They will be inwardly preoccupied with their feelings and self referencing.

*Object Relations*
Presents the way we relate to the world. 

For a *461*, they _relate_ to the world through

_Double_ Frustration/Idealism (1,4) and Pragmatism/Attachment (6)

Pragmatic/Attached Style
Always moving toward a protective figure, or stance to be attached to. Deals with how we blend and thrive in the world and handles how we connect on a down to earth basis in our daily lives. These types need to release clinging to reassuring worldly attachments and allow discomfort in, in order to grow.

*Type 6*
Has lost the quality of faith and knowing, and that their essential being can manifest in the material day to day world.
Support vs. Engulfment
" There is a struggle to find the optimal balance between separation and individuation. In other words, how can I achieve the autonomy and individuation I desire without feeling too separated from the ground of parental support? As a Six, I will tend to re-enact this ambivalent drama with everyone and every situation I encounter. The strong attachment I form to the protective figure highlights the importance of this figure as guidance in my bid for independence and autonomy within the nurturing field (Riso and Hudson, 1999). The original protective figure in my life will be the prototype of all the figures and structures I subsequently look to for support as I try to maintain my autonomy without straying too far into the unknown and unsupported.

When I reconnect with my Essential Awakeness, I begin to resolve this persistent dilemma. Awakeness connects me with my own internal guidance, an awareness of how to respond to each moment as it arises, rather than forever worrying about what might arise in the future and rehearsing scenarios about how I might then deal with it. "


Frustrated/Idealist Style

Always Moving away from both nurturing and protective figures, to establish their own view.
They hold a vision for what the world could be in order for them to thrive. However, life fails to reach this idealized view, so they must be held accountable to reconcile their search for the ideal, and being happy with what was handed to them.

*Type 1*
Seeks a perfect world according to their internal standards. They have lost the appreciation for difference in life and experience as being authentic to divine expression.

"Isn't it core to the One’s journey to seek out the good and the right, and to align himself with it? To recognize the bad, the wrong, the defective, and to shun or seek to correct it? When the primordial attachment to the nurturing environment is riven by an early experience of division, frustration arises as the natural response. Why can’t everything be good, always? One’s can be tormented by such questions in ways the other types can scarcely imagine.

Essential Alignment is disrupted by the splitting of the infant’s experience into categories of “good” and “bad.” When I recover my contact with Essential Alignment, I heal this wound of splitting in my experience of Being. Aligned again with the inherent rightness and “suchness” of Being, my soul need no longer judge and criticize and seek to improve its experience."

*Type 4*
Fours seek the ultimate ideal world where nothing of importance, substance, and meaning is missing and are frustrated when it often is. They've lost the appreciation of wholeness in all that there is by focusing on what isn't or what's missing.

"Around seven to eight months, the infant begins to exhibit the classic “stranger reaction,” in which he actively explores new faces, “checking the unfamiliar against the already familiar” (p. 54). The infant is creating the early building blocks of what will later become a sense of his own unique identity, and he is beginning to break out of the charmed circle of mirroring by the nurturing figuring, exploring a wider world in which he knows himself largely against the strangeness and difference of others."

"If I am a Four, this search for what it is that distinguishes me and makes me unique will be a central preoccupation of my life, and much of my search will be marked by a pervasive feeling of frustration, both with myself in the difficult search for inner identity, and with the world around me for not sufficiently appreciating and validating my uniqueness. In terms of the ongoing dialectic of the object-relations affects, the preceding phase of attachment to a mirroring environment has given rise to a deep frustration with that environment’s limitations and inadequacies. So strong is the frustration with both the nurturing and the protective figures that a commonly reported belief or fantasy of Fours is that they were somehow “switched” at birth and have grown up in the wrong family!

If, however, I am able to reconnect with my Essential Identity, I recognize that I am not me simply or solely because I can make myself appear different from all that is not-me. I am who I am by virtue of my inherent and inalienable identity, the subtle and unique flavor that I alone bring to Being. Recognizing and knowing this directly, I need no longer fret over my resumé of unique traits and characteristics. I am the precise and unique vantage point on Being that I am – and that is enough."



links: Enneagram Triads: 2. Hornevian Groups - enneagram philosophy
https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/the-harmonic-groups/
https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/the-enneagram-of-psychological-birth/
https://drdaviddaniels.com/the-enneagram/the-harmony-triads/


----------



## wolfgangeriksimone (Mar 29, 2015)

Hornevian
So here we have a personality who is in tune with their own values(1) and the communities(6). They are constantly questioning whether they will be able to match up to both value systems, and whether these values are even for them or valid in the first place(4)

1 compensates for this by never making any mistakes based on the rules, their own and the systems. 6 compensates by being on the watch in their environment and knowing what threats exist and how to handle them . 
4 withdraws out of their fear of not matching up to the value system, or they may parade (insecurely) their indifference to rules and others. They want to be seen as the person they really are, especially since that gets subdued by the 1 and 6 who are constantly on guard, so the 4 has a lot of pressure to assert themselves, but being withdrawn, it's easier for them to just get shoved a little to the side of the picture (the priority is being good and safe, not themselves)

So this is someone who really wants to balance how they see themselves with how the world sees them, to know that their flaws are not only okay, but that they themselves are okay. This is related to systems of family, work, school, etc. But their vigilance, insecurity, and internal pressure not to make a mistake can ironically cause them to turn these systems against them. Spending so much time trying to match up, understand threats, and yet get to the heart of things causes a major conflict with how this type responds to judgement and the threat attached to it, especially if no one is on their side, which the 4 and 6 really need.
The 6 and 1 are cornering the 4 in this triad, the controlling 1 protecting the ungrateful 4, and the wary 6 protecting the tunnel vision of 1.

Harmonics

So they mainly react to problems. The 4 will take out their inadequacies out on themselves, and look to others and see just how they can't help, hoping for someone to understand the dilemma they are in, without being shamed, but it's not likely because they feel they don't deserve the help.
6 will look for reassurances from other people, but their paranoia and fear of relying on others will cause them to abandon others for fear of abandonment, pushing others away for fear of betrayal, the 4 agrees with this strategy, but when you burn all the bridges to be safe from others, surrounds you now with your own fire. 

So the 1 in this situation has a ton of pressure on it for it's the only competency type, they will want to get things done, to make sure nothing is in their way, but the 6 and 4 will cause them to go about this in a very unstable and shaky way, yet still very driving. 

If they can get away with it, they'll take their internal pressure out on others and have intense and purposefully scary emotional displays to prove to others how important their goals are on an emotional level, the 6 and 4 really drive this tactic, and the 1 plays it out for the logical purpose of others getting the picture and for others to take the 461 goals seriously. They want to build an environment where they're in control, safe, and able to provide meaning for themselves. 
If the negative environment doesn't change, they will want to break it down completely to save themselves from it. The 6 is really on board with this too, especially if counterphobic, but is ultimately scared of the 1 capacity for destroying what doesn't work, because the 6 is still attached to the order, and the 4 doesn't really want to threaten the relationships involved.

So this type will be very tumultuous when it comes to their relationships with people and situations in their lives. They want things to be good and meaningful and safe, but if it's not looking that way, they have the ability to destroy the relationship or order completely if it means the greater good. So they can spend a lot of time alone, but also fearing themselves in this capacity. Their destructiveness hurts themselves more than anything else, after all that's where all the pressure originated.

Luckily, the 4 can be a hero, providing a lot of self awareness to check both impulses and compulsive behavior. The 6 and 1 can be so intense in their drives that the fours sense of understanding can get muddled. It's important for the four to work with the 1 and overshadow the paranoia of the 6. To provide some meaning to their experience and understanding, and going about a logical way to handle it.

The overall threat of the 461 is this
"If you knew how much this hurt you would see it's important for and you and me to make things better, otherwise I'll break down, and if I break down - everything and everyone will breaks down"

,So the one uses the 0 to 100 reactivity for a "good" purpose, but it's more of an act of desperation than anything else. The 6 is really counterphobic , the 4 is misunderstood, the one wants to change all of it. They threaten others with their own pain, and need for perfection.


When it comes to Object Relations, the 461 is double frustration and, and have an attachment drive as well.

This means that 4 and 1 both want to reject the reality of things in favor of something better, but the 6 is doubting the safety of that. The 1 is a force to be reckoned with and the 4 is certainly on board for meaning. This looks like someone who wants everything to be perfect already (1) for the real meaning to take place (4)
However, the 6 is in the background doubting the ability to do this, they are unsure whether they should go out on a limb to create something that may not be all that stable, this bolsters the 1s zeal in making sure everything is not only perfect, but trustworthy too.
The 6 just wants what's going on to be secured. 

Imagine a 1 who creates a perfect picnic nearby a lake, the 4 with a friend who utilizes it and has a meaningful relationship experience there, and the 6 in the background checking the perimeter to make sure nothing is threatened. 


Overall they feed into each other quite well, for better or worse.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Just found this. I feel personally violated.


----------

